# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] LOGITECH Z623 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

## DARIO

Το αρχικο προβλημα που ειχαν ηταν οτι δεν επαιζαν και τα δυο ηχεια αλλα μονο το αριστερο ηχειο το δεξι σαν να παραμορφωνε και να εβγαζε συνεχες!Αλλαξα το ολοκληρωμενο αλλα συνεχιζε να κανει παλι τα ιδια! Τελικα εντοπισα μια αντισταση smd στον προενισχυτη βραχυκυκλωμενη και την αλλαξα και ολα οκ! Τα εβαλα να τα δοκιμασω και επαιζαν κανονικα και τα δυο ηχεια! Μολις πηγα να δυναμωσω ομως αναβοσβηνε σαν να μην μπορουσε να σηκωσει το φορτιο το  τροφοδοτικο του!Υποψιαστικα βραχυκυκλωμα στα μοσφετικα του σαμπγκουφερ και οντως το ενα ηταν και τα αλλαξα και τα τεσσερα! Εκτος απο αυτα σε smd βρηκα βραχυκυκλωμενο και ενα τρανζιστορ το οποιο εγραφε πανω RUU BH και ψαχνωντας βρηκα οτι ειναι το BCP 56  και το αλλαξα! Το προβλημα μου για να μην τα πολυλογω ειναι οτι διπλα σε αυτο υπαρχουν δυο μικροσκοπικα smd τα οποια γραφουν πανω 12Τ και νομιζα οτι ειναι το 2n7002 n-mosfet αλλα εκανα λαθος γιατι αυτο μου δημιουργει προβλημα και οντως ξεκολλησα ενα αλλο ποιο πανω που λειτουργει κανονικα και δεν εχει καμια σχεση με n-mosfet  αλλα ποιο πολυ το μετρας σαν κανονικο τρανζιστορ! Ξερει κανενας ποια ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα?

----------


## DARIO

Τελικα το 12T ειναι το 2Τ = MMBT4403 και το αλλο που ειναι διπλα το Μ4Α = MMBT4401! Σε ρωσικο φορουμ ελεος! Ποσες ξενες γλωσσες πρεπει να μαθεις για να βρεις πληροφοριες!

----------


## Papas00zas

Όπως φαινεται πολλές. Αν και απλα μπορουσες να ρωτησεις τον mystaki g

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Ο δεξιά καφέ πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι λίγο φουσκωμένος

----------


## stelios_a

εφοσον το προβλημα ειναι αρχικο ( απο οτι καταλαβα απο οταν το πηρες ) γιατι δεν το εστειλες για επισκευη, αντικατασταση θα σου εκαναν κατευθειαν ...

----------


## DARIO

Παιδια ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να βρω γιατι δεν δουλευει το σαμπγκουφερ!Όταν ξεκολλαω τα μοσφετ από την πλακετα μετραω ταση τροφοδοσίας 9 βολτ μεταβαλλομενη οσο αυξανω μεχρι 22 βολτ και παιζουν τα ηχεια χωρις το σαμπ βεβαια! Μολις βαζω τα μοσφετ πανω δεν αναβουν καν και μετραω 22 με 23 βολτ! Τα μοσφετ είναι καινουργια! και είναι αντιστοιχα ζευγάρια με τα παλια!

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Πήγαινέ το σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό να του ρίξει μια ματιά να σου πει τι φταίει.

----------

